# New Batteries..Engine Won't Turn Over



## CarsonC27545 (Jan 22, 2011)

I parked my motor home 18 month ago and due to an accident I have not had the chance to get to it to take care of it very good. Now that I am back on my feet so to say, I went out and put new batteries in it and tried to crank it up. I do not get any lights at the push button pad nor does my levelers have any power.  
I checked the fuses under the dash, in the box on the fire wall inside the motor home and all is fine thereâ€¦.I am getting power to the starter but it still will not turn over. Double checked the parking break as the trans is electric and my assumption is that it will not start if itâ€™s not set

Thanks
Carson

96 Bounder
Allison Trans


----------



## gsw0815 (Jan 24, 2011)

Re: New Batteries..Engine Won't Turn Over

I certainly am not knowledgable on the issue, but if you look down the forum to Safari deisel pusher, I had similar problems and it was the ecu unit (the transmission push button unit to change gears.)  After using ask.com and working with a rv expert to check things out, I finaly contacted transmission instruments in flowermound texas and sent the unit in for rebuild.  I don't know what they did but it has worked fine since then and a few hundred compared to a new one which is just as expensive as the transmission itself.  

I got most of my information from this forum but the ask.com was worth it as well.  $23.00 and the guy had 22 year RV experience to share.  Good luck


----------



## txrumbleweed (Jan 25, 2011)

Re: New Batteries..Engine Won't Turn Over

I had the same problem.... on a Magnum chassis Safari Sahara. There is an in line fuse off of the batteries that lead to the front of the coach where the black Allison box is located. That black box was so hard to get to that I saved it for last.... that was where the blown fuse was for me. Marked, "Main power"
   Good luck!!!


----------

